# Favourite MAC shadows?



## nazneen372 (May 13, 2008)

Hi ladies, newbie here! Just wondered what everyone's must have eyeshadows were from MAC (and/or anywhere else for that matter!) and which ones were duds? I feel the need for some more shadows but I get dizzy around all the colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(I'm an NC43 btw)

I love: Amber Lights, Coppering, Expensive Pink.

Duds: Trax


----------



## sofabean (May 14, 2008)

eyeshadows that i love: woodwinked, mulch, shroom, (those are all browns), gorgeous gold, nocturnelle
duds: coppering (even though i love the color, i just can't make it work for me)

i'm an nc30


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 16, 2008)

Noctunelle, Humid, Trax, Mulch, Soba, Amber Lights, Swimming, Embark, Shroom, 

there are too many to name.... I love purples, greens, browns, and funky colors....


----------



## nazneen372 (May 17, 2008)

Ooh I like Humid too!

How do you get Trax to work? I find it looks really grey on me. I've been using it under a brighter lilac shadow (a cheap drugstore one), but other than that...


----------



## hotmodelchiq (May 26, 2008)

I LOOOOVE *eyepopping*& *parrot* & *tilt *!!! and for reg everyday woodwinked, goldmine, amber lights, mythology, & expensive pink


----------



## jinxii (May 27, 2008)

expensive pink, Clarity, Stars n' Rockets, A little Folie (love it for my crease!), Humid, Deep Truth, Beauty Marked,Poste haste, and Vellum.


----------



## pennybeau (May 27, 2008)

*Loves: *Crystal Avalanche, Humid, Noctournelle, Goldmine, Wedge, Embark, Vanilla, Stars N' Rockets

*Hates: *Moon's Reflection, Vapour, Deep Truth


----------



## Seeking Refuge (May 27, 2008)

*Loves:* Romping, Nanogold, Wondergrass, Chrome Yellow, Orange and many, *many* others.

*Hates:* Bang On Blue


----------



## glitzbeary (May 27, 2008)

I'm a sucker for all the blues and greens...Parrot, Teal, Deep Blue Green, Humid, Swimming, etc.


----------



## Moxy (Jun 12, 2008)

Love: Dazzlelight, Humid, Swimming, Surreal, Juxt, Beautiful iris, Goldmine, Da Bling, Moon's reflection, Aquadisiac, Mulch, Electra...
Hate: Honey lust (so far the only one that I think doesn't look good on me)

(NC20 skin)


----------



## florabundance (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm NC37 and i really love the neo sci fi collection shadows because they're neutrals..and i'm a neutrals freak. yeh i know how boring, but if you love neutrals these r great!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 12, 2008)

romp
nylon 
espresso


----------



## User49 (Jun 12, 2008)

There are just so many so I'll make it easier!

*Favorite Highlight Shades
*Nylon
Shroom
Naked Lunch

*Favorite Contour/Dark Shades
*Club
Carbon
Knight Devine
Deep Truth
Nocturnelle 

*Favorite Brights
*Sushi Flower
Chrome Yellow
Aquadisiac
Jewel Blue

*Favorite Browns
*
Woodwinked
Sable
Wedge

*Favorite Gold
*
Honey Lust
Gorgeous Gold

*Favorite For Going Clubbing
*
Club OR Deep Truth OR Freshwater

Oh I hate it when people ask for a few because I can never choose just a phew!
Starter Kit? Try carbon, gesso, shroom, club, and woodwinked! :0)


Ones I bought and regretted: Trax because it's just got a texture that doesn't work with the colour imo.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 12, 2008)

I like to keep things simple and have 1-4 in each category


*Favorite Highlight Shades
*Nylon

*Favorite Contour/Dark Shades
*Mulch
Typographic
Embark
Nocturnelle 

*Favorite Brights
*Sushi Flower
Chrome Yellow
Parrot
Parfait amour

*Favorite Browns
*Satin taupe
Woodwinked
Romp

*Favorite Gold
*Goldmine
..But i really love gold (frost) pigment, you wont find a full jar probably but people do sell samples of them


----------



## Diva009 (Jun 12, 2008)

so far swimming, humid, expensive pink, amber lights, and carbon.

i plan to buy bronze, nephru, and teal as my next mac purchases


----------



## luvsic (Jun 16, 2008)

My collection is relatively new....but

I cannot live without Ricepaper on the inner corners of my eyes! My other fav. color is woodwinked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's small but growing!


----------



## josie (Jun 17, 2008)

Warm Chill looks freaking great, and I love expensive pink too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the glowing kind of look.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 17, 2008)

Patina.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2008)

love: gesso, bitter, mythology, espresso, aquadisiac
hate: i dont know.. i like all my eyeshadows


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jun 20, 2008)

I love Paradisco...
as a sheer wash it really brightens the eye and it pulls double duty as a blush 

and Ricepaper... another eye brightening color... soft & just frosty enough not to be completely boring


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 20, 2008)

_Shadows I love:_
*Highlight
*Arena
Expensive Pink

*Neutrals*
Woodwinked
Bronze

*Brights
*Tilt
Electric Eel
Freshwater *swoon* I love my blues!
Chrome Yellow
Hepcat

_Duds:
_Dazzlelight (gorgeous colour but too sparkly on me..I actually returned this one.)
Swimming (I don't hate it...I'm indifferent to it. Again, I think it's the sparkles/texture. Still in my collection. It'll work for me one day.)


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 20, 2008)

LOVE: Woodwinked, Nylon, Deep Truth, Beauty Marked, Expensive Pink, Amber Lights, Sumptous Olive, Carbon

DUDS: Gleam, Retrospeck, Parfait Amour, Whistle


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 20, 2008)

Love: Freshwater, Goldmine, Humid, Bronze and Tilt
Duds: Sweetlust and Trax


----------



## Ninjette (Jun 20, 2008)

*Loves:* Stars N' Rockets, Satellite Dreams(especially for my crease, it makes my eyes pop), Wondergrass, 

*Hates: *Orange, Kid


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 21, 2008)

I tried expensive pink for the first time today. Wow, it's beautiful.


----------



## highlyfe (Jun 21, 2008)

I like Amber Lights, Black Tied, Knight Devine, Freshwater, and Cobalt

I didn't really care for Scene and Sushi Flower


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jun 21, 2008)

NC40

Love:  All C-Shock e/s, Femme-Fi, Magnetic Fields, Amber Lights, Casa Blanca, Thunder Eyes Quad, Inventive Eyes Quad, Showstopper

Don't like: Most of the lustres, Diana eyes quads, Evening Aura


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 22, 2008)

time ans space..wear everday on the lid


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 22, 2008)

Fav. Purple:
Violet Pigment, Parfait Amour, Interview purple-x

Fav. Highlight/Base:
Femme Fi, Goldbit, Solar White

Fav. Brown:
Retrospeck, Woodwinked

Fav. Pink:
Swish

Fav. Blue:
Moon's Reflection, Moonflower, Blue Flame, Tilt

Fav. Teal:
Parrot, Cool Heat

Fav. Green:
Gulf Stream, Humid, Warm Chill, Steamy


----------



## luvsic (Jun 26, 2008)

There's not one I really like alone, but I like when I combine them!! 

Ricepaper, Woodwinked and Tempting for a golden eyes look
Classic White and Tabby for a cotton candy pink eye

that's all i've discovered for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm excited to experiment somemore though.


----------



## Nox (Jun 26, 2008)

Gleam and Shroom, two of my favorites.


----------



## Starr1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Antiqued, expensive pink, swimming, all that glitters, and greensmoke


----------



## nunu (Jun 28, 2008)

im nc43 and LOVE:
goldmine
cranberry
coppering
vanila
deep truth
woodwinked
knight divine
beautyburst
ricepaper
humid
embark
freshwater
fig1
pink venus
nylon


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_time ans space..wear everday on the lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Such a lovely color.  Similar to Woodwinked and All that Glitters but not as reflective as Woodwinked and darker than ATG


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 29, 2008)

I love: 

Beautiful Iris 
Haunting
A Little Folie
Parrot
Shimmermoss
Carbon
Blue Storm
Stars n Rockets
Fig 1

This is just a short list. I adore many more!


----------



## drenewt (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_eyeshadows that i love: woodwinked, mulch, shroom, (those are all browns), gorgeous gold, nocturnelle
duds: coppering (even though i love the color, i just can't make it work for me)

i'm an nc30_

 
Have you tried using gorgeous gold with just a dab of coppering in the outer corner? I think that would look sweet.


----------



## dazzle (Jul 31, 2008)

I love patina, bronze, embark, deep truth, soba, carbon and expensive pink

i really dislike soft brown


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 31, 2008)

I so love the color of *Gulf Stream*. Too bad it's an LE..


----------



## Choupinette28 (Aug 1, 2008)

I like:
-satin taupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-shroom
-jest
-surreal
-phloof!
-pink freeze
-humid


----------



## lukinamama (Aug 1, 2008)

I love submarine,jest,nocturnelle,pink freeze,star violet,stars&rockets,shore leave,illegal cargo,clue...


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 1, 2008)

so you said, eyeshadows:

browns:
time and space!!
satin taupe 
magentic fields
saddle
bronze 
woodwinked 
patina

pinks:
girlie
expensive pink
orb

blues:
steamy

greens:
humid
club
aquavert

purples:
beauty marked
sketch

reds: 
passionate

golds/yellow:
amber light
rose blanc 
goldmine


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm NC 50 and C7 in studio fix
Browns: amber lights, bronze, Mulch, Honesty (gorgeous with just black mascara)

Blues: blue flame, deep truth

Purples: Cranberry, Trax (somehow I've made it work especially with other golds), nocturnelle, beauty marked, sketch, Satellite Dreams

Pinks: Expensive Pink, Sushi flower, Passionate

Greens: Bitter, Humid, Swimming, Aquadisiac

Others I can't seem to classify: Coppering, twinks


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_Such a lovely color. Similar to Woodwinked and All that Glitters but not as reflective as Woodwinked and darker than ATG_

 

i have all the colors you mention (gives you a hi ^5)..so right


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 3, 2008)

browns
woodwinked, warming trend, mulch, handwritten

pinks/purples
expensive pink, gleam, beautiful iris

blues/teals/greens
deep truth, gulfstream, humid, juxt

others
evening aura, vex, club, antiqued, a little folie


----------



## Isabel101 (Aug 3, 2008)

My favorites are:

Warming Trend(i love this)
Magnetic Fields
Plum Dressing
Hepcat
Play on Plums Duo


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 3, 2008)

love: shroom, vanilla, magnetic fields, mulch, soft brown, warm chill, carbon, satin taupe, shale, pen n pink, goldbit, moth brown, pollen (lol neutrals, much?)

duds: honeylust, woodwinked (orange on me!), bamboo, forgery, pink like paris, nylon, ricepaper ... yellowy! ick!


----------



## diamonddiva (Aug 21, 2008)

My Absolute Favs are:

Expensive Pink
Sketch
Nanogold
Parrot


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Aug 21, 2008)

favs: Patina, Nylon, Gorgeous Gold, Star Violet, Mink & Sable, Smoke & Diamonds, Surreal, Tilt, Nocturelle, Satellite Dreams (just to name a few)
duds: Honey Lust, Idol Eyes, Sweet Lust (a these a pretty in the pan but don't seem to show up at all, at least on me)


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 21, 2008)

gesso, cork,amber lights.
violet pigment....thats my number one favoriet.


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful Iris
Swiss Chocolate, Folie, Saddle (crease color)
Creme de Violet
Humid
Swimming
Hepcat
Poste Haste
Stars N Rockets
Expensive Pink
Satin Taupe


---NW 47


----------



## pinkpumpkin (Aug 23, 2008)

A few Favs:
       Paradisco
       Cranberry
       Vanilla
       Woodwinked  
       Carbon
       Rice Paper
       Jest
       Beautiful Iris
       Nocturnelle
       Sketch


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 7, 2008)

soba, patina, parfait amour, embark, folie, shroom, mulch...


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 7, 2008)

*Loves: Electric Eel and Rule 



*
*Hates: Sushi Flower*


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 7, 2008)

At the moment, Smoke and Diamonds and Mulch


----------



## MsMaryMAC (Sep 24, 2008)

Carbon, Deep Truth, Humid, Bronze, Hepcat, Amber Lights, WoodWinked, Rice Paper, Post Haste, Coppering... just to name a few =)

Hated: Motif


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Every darn time I go to the Mac counters, I think about buying an eye shadow, but end up buying a lipstick. I need to get started on the eye shadows....*


----------



## MacNeill59 (Sep 27, 2008)

Loves: Everything veluxe pearl
Hates : everything veluxe or lustre


----------



## Mi$s.MOneyHOney (Sep 28, 2008)

ricepaper
nylon
goldmine
romp
all that gliters
bronze
amber lights
mulch
espresso
carbon
black tied
vanilla


----------



## nids (May 11, 2010)

Amber lights, Rice paper, Black tied, Deep truth


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 11, 2010)

Love: Swimming, Humid, Sushi Flower, Hypnotizing, Dove Feather, Knight, Rondelle

Duds: Et Tu, bouquet?, Fineshine


----------



## Senoj (May 11, 2010)

Favorite is Rice Paper because it's my go to highlight color that looks good on all skin tones.

Duds are honey lust and sketch


----------



## kenoki (May 11, 2010)

Shroom and Remotely Grey


----------



## makeba (May 11, 2010)

my favorites are saddle, texture, soba but Patina is the most beautiful one for me


----------



## sheila_sheila (Nov 10, 2010)

WOODWINKED WILL ALWAYS BE NUMBER 1


----------



## sss215 (Nov 10, 2010)

sheila_sheila said:


> WOODWINKED WILL ALWAYS BE NUMBER 1


	i just used woodwinked on  the face with bronzer  for a halloween look (cleopatra) its was STUNNING!

  	okay, my list:

  	club
  	red brick
  	rule
  	bronze
  	stars n rockets
  	nocturnelle
  	folie
  	star by night (LE)
  	prussian
  	nehru
  	sassy grass (LE)
  	sketch
  	atlantic blue


----------



## kittykit (Nov 12, 2010)

Love: Patina, Mulch, Satin Taupe, Humid, Sable, Gorgeous Gold, Handwritten, Woodwinked, Hypnotizing, Naked Lunch, Shroom, Brule, Vanilla, Nylon

  	Hate: Filament


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 12, 2010)

Love Patina & Vex


----------

